
'Evapotranspiration' taking unexpected turn - J3L2404
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/10/101010133630.htm
======
aspir
Why is evapotranspiration in quotations? It's the accepted scientific
terminology.

~~~
wccrawford
When you're quoting someone else and you don't understand the term, quotes are
appropriate. It means that you are just repeating something someone else said.
I have to assume that's what happened here.

